# How to get a job....: )



## egirl2214 (Apr 18, 2006)

I really want this job at a fine dinning restraunt....I'm 15..I would like to become a chef, and I have heard that If you want a chef position at a High End restraunt I sould be a waitress there first....Does anyone know how i should go about this.....

Right now I think that they Prob. wont give it to me because Im 15........


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

get thee to the dishpit.


----------



## egirl2214 (Apr 18, 2006)

lol  I have been reluctent to ask about anything becouse of the laws about working a 15 year old..............DO you think they will give me a job at the dish pit?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

depends on your sate laws but yeah shouldn't be a prob-may need authorization froma parent or guardian now and hours are limited now. Been a while since i was 15 . If a want to get in the kitchen thats your best bet.

Server is out-too young to serve alcohol, no experience, etc....maybe hostess or busser. But you wanna go boh anyways.


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

If you wanna get a feel for the kitchen, then dishwash.

It's dirty, horrible work, but if you're lucky the EC will let you start with some prep work and then eventually get to cook.

That's how I ended up doing it. Starting dishwashing around your age (maybe a year older) and now I'm getting to work on the line. It's great stuff.  Took a few years though to move up.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

In Montana you could start housekeeping at 14, dish at 16 but couldn't 'play with knives' until you were 18. <LOL> Personally I couldn't understand why a disher could wash them but couldn't use them. I also had a chuckle because both my 14 yo daughter and myself learned to cook at around age 5.

I would recommend that when you interview you make your intentions very clear. One place I worked at 'promoted' at least 2 of dishers that had done this within a couple of months of starting. They were promoted to helping with prep and went from there.

Just show enthusiasm and talent. Enthusiasm and hard work will do it every time.

April :roll:


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

it ain't all that-its a necessary and integral part of the operation. **** i've spent many a night as an ec in the pit.


----------



## egirl2214 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks all!!!:roll:


----------

